# JD 325 SnowThrower Attach



## BoscoMurphy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello,

Can anyone help with instructions for installing a SnowThrower to my 325 John Deere. Model (snowthrower) is M03252X204304. I understand also that I have to remove the 52" Lawn Cutting Deck also. Thank You


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no experience with tractor mounted blowers, but someone might chime in here to help you. This forum is mostly for walk behinds. We have a sister site (or parent site?) over at MyTractorForum.com that might be more help for you.


----------

